# Would Best Buy take back or exchange my Zagg?



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Long story short, I bought the new Zagg HD (DON'T BUY THIS, I'll explain more below), and a Platinum case. I waited through the 24 hour period, and the case is started peeling off the zagg because it is so tight on the phone, So now I have all these bubbles and torn edges on it. Most of them are covered up but the phone looks like its taken some heavy damage on the screen.

<rant> These screen protectors are BS. The original Zagg was thicker, and actually repaired itself like it's supposed to. I could deal with the rubbery feeling and distorted resolution of the old one if it was the same quality. The HD one is a lot thinner and does not repair like the original. I have finger nail dents in it that have not gone away.. And this is supposed to be military grade. I'm probably going to just return it if I can, and buy a SGP Flex HD, since I've heard good things about them, or just use standard $3 ones. Point being.. don't waste your money </rant>

EDIT: By heavy damage, I mean on the protector, not the phone itself.


----------



## JKBane (Jun 18, 2011)

That's disappointing. I'm sure you could take it back. With a receipt and all box items. I've only seen where zagg makes a case friendly screen protector for the iPhone.

Not to insult your intelligence, are you sure the install was done to the T? Zagg products are some the more difficult ones to install. Either way you should be able to return it. The best buy in my town will actually install the guard for you. Which I like. Cause the blame if something goes wrong will be on them.

Hope you get it figured out. Tell us how you like the other screen guard.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

JKBane said:


> That's disappointing. I'm sure you could take it back. With a receipt and all box items. I've only seen where zagg makes a case friendly screen protector for the iPhone.
> 
> Not to insult your intelligence, are you sure the install was done to the T? Zagg products are some the more difficult ones to install. Either way you should be able to return it. The best buy in my town will actually install the guard for you. Which I like. Cause the blame if something goes wrong will be on them.
> 
> ...


Oh I would never do it myself. I tried once on my Nexus and failed.. I had the guy do it for me. He did a pretty good job but it didn't seem like it was applied firmly enough or something, or maybe he added too much solution, I don't know.

I'm considering the SGP or something else.. I might do a dry install though since wet installs are risky


----------



## Air2thethron3 (Jul 26, 2012)

i bought it a couple days ago too but after a couple hours i felt like dumb ass paying $28 for a

screen protector lol so i returned it and bought a 32GB card for my phone.


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

I've had a Zagg hd since the day I got it. I've got nothing but good things to say about it.

As far as the case peeling it up... anyone who has had any kind of Zagg knows that's a possibility. I went through three Zagg's and the cases in my gnex before I got both to work together.

BMC for official d2vzw aokp dev!


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

Damn I just bought one of these. I plan on waiting a few days before I put a case on. The screen protector is a real tight fit.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> Oh I would never do it myself. I tried once on my Nexus and failed.. I had the guy do it for me. He did a pretty good job but it didn't seem like it was applied firmly enough or something, or maybe he added too much solution, I don't know.
> 
> I'm considering the SGP or something else.. I might do a dry install though since wet installs are risky


Try XO Skins next. It doesn't have the orange peel look & doesn't feel as rubbery as Zagg.

I've tried:

Zagg - orange peel look & rubbery feeling
XO Skins - slight rubbery feel, no scratches at all after 5 months
Skinomi - not good on any account
SGP Steinheil Oleophobic - felt the best under finger, but after about 2 months the whole thing looked like I rubbed it with steel wool. Covered in hairline scratches. Also, there is a good 3mm gap between the edge of the protector & the edge of the screen. Bugged the hell out of me.
X GEAR tempered glass - I ordered it, but never put it on. Looked & felt great, but no real world use. Donated to an AOKP member.

I ended back up on XO Skins 2 times after trying other protectors. So 3 times total. They have a case fit, where there's about 1.5 - 2 mm gap between the edge of the protector & the edge of the screen. I suggest that, if you use a case. Or one that covers the whole screen, if you don't use a case.


----------



## hugapunk (Aug 17, 2011)

You have 30 days on all accessories if you have your receipt and everything that came with them.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> And this is supposed to be military grade.


What exactly does that mean though other than some marketing mumbo jumbo they can claim without real evidence?


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

yarly said:


> What exactly does that mean though other than some marketing mumbo jumbo they can claim without real evidence?


I hear ya man. I'll admit though, the older ones did do their job to an extent. But I was able to return it, and they even refunded the installation fee. I bought an Otterbox right after though because the Platinum slides against the edge of my screen and would probably scratch it, so now I'm about to return that too.

@brkshr, thanks for the advice on protectors. I think I'll go naked on the screen for a while, but I will definitely give that XO Skin a try. I did like the SGP on my Nexus but noticed the gap, and it bugged me too. As for Xgear, my Nexus one shattered the day I got it when applying it. I did not apply to much pressure or anything, just completely cracked to hell. They did send me a new one however and I plan to sell it. A glass screen protector seems useless to me.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Air2thethron3 said:


> Damn I just bought one of these. I plan on waiting a few days before I put a case on. The screen protector is a real tight fit.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Stay away from the platinum case, as it will run underneath the protector. Spend the extra 5 bucks and get a Commuter case.


----------

